# Need Psu For Voltage Fluctuation



## raja1993 (May 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have a zebronic 500 w psu, in my area after 10 pm voltage fluctuations begins and my apc bac ups 700 watt goes into battery mode as the voltage dips below 170 Volts.If i connect my pc directly to a surge protector my pc restarts when voltage fluctuates, i have heard that if i change my psu my pc would be able to withstand voltage fluctuations.So my question is which psu for withstanding the voltage fluctuations below 170 Volts


----------



## raja1993 (May 31, 2013)

Any suggestions?


----------



## baiju (May 31, 2013)

My suggestion is to buy a line interactive UPS. Unlike ordinary UPSs, these have built-in stabilizer with wide working voltage ranging from 140V - 270. Only beyond these limits will the UPS switch to battery mode.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 31, 2013)

If a line interactive UPS works the way Baiju says, you're better off doing that. I really doubt power supplies can regular such voltage fuctuations irrespective of the claims made irrespective of the psu manufacturer (such claims are made in units usually made for Chinese and Indian market). And even if it does, for how long/what load? Its far safer to have a dedicated unit which can regulate voltage before supplying the AC power to the power supply.


----------

